# Save RPT files in database



## muthineni (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi
At present we are storing the .rpt files in local disk and saving the report path in datbase and load the report.

But now, i need to know how to store the .rpt file in MYSQL database as BLOB field and load it at run time. (client wants to store the file in database)

can anyone help me out with the vb.net code on how to store & retrieve the rpt files in MYSQL database.


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

If you have already stored the path to the file into the MySQL database, then all you need to do is update the table and change the code to insert the file instead of the path. I am probably not best placed to help with specific VB.NET code (it has been years for sure).

However, why does the client want to store this in the database? This is a horrible idea for MySQL, especially if you are looking to store a good number of these files. Later on down the line, the 'load time' may take forever. As great as MySQL is, this is not what MySQL should be used for. If the client is serious about this, then perhaps you should look into a NoSQL solution, but there is probably a nicer solution rather than storing an entire file into a database.


----------

